# Mansion "H" - Lancashire



## Fiverdog (Aug 1, 2012)

My friend's daughter was married here, I couldn't believe how trashed the place was - such a shame as it was a beautiful building. Great for mouldy wallpaper, peeling paint, crumbling plasterwork and a particularly scarey floor! The main staircase is a real gem. 

It is a Grade II listed building built in 1869 by a Mr. Henry Hoyle Hardman. Henry was the son of George Hardman, a successful local businessman who owned Hardman Mill in Newhall Hey which is just down in the valley and practically overlooked by the house. Henry died in 1888 but his wife Emily continued to live there until she died a few years later in 1896. The house passed to Annie Hardman (their daughter?) and she lived there until about 1903. The house and it's contents were then sold. In the 1960's Lancashire County Council operated a care home for the elderly at the house until some time in the 1980s. In 1993 it was turned into a hotel and function venue but the company was dissolved in 2009 and the hotel closed. As a youngster, the current owner used to deliver flowers when it was a care home and always said he would love to own the property - unfortunately it's just been left to rot.




Going up, looking down by fiverdog2000, on Flickr




rs-2 by fiverdog2000, on Flickr




rs-2-2 by fiverdog2000, on Flickr




rs 2--2 by fiverdog2000, on Flickr




rs 2--6 by fiverdog2000, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful building with an amazing staircase,thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome along to the forum I like you photo's


----------



## Crocodile Hunter (Aug 1, 2012)

Cracking set of images there FD. I'm looking forward to heading out with you shortly to explore some more places.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 1, 2012)

Nicely done that fella - Most HDR is just crap but these are very good - Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sonyes (Aug 1, 2012)

You got some cracking shots there!!! Nice job!


----------



## Fiverdog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ta muchly - but I'm not a fella Wakey Lad! Hope to be seeing you VERY soon CH!


----------



## freespirits (Aug 1, 2012)

what a cracking place ,,nice pics dudess


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow that's pretty special. Fantastically photographed too!


----------



## strider8173 (Aug 2, 2012)

nice shots looks awesome


----------

